# Mr. Fabulous Adopted Me



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

So, here's the story. I went out to California on Thursday to spend some time with some friends and their dogs (let's face it, I went to CA to see the dogs, but I digress). Stacy was one of those friends and she showed up with a carload full of dogs (seriously a car load!). One of the pups she had was Andrew, yes, THE Andrew and all of his fabulousness, prancy, Spinny [email protected] that he is.

We took to each other it seemed like immediately. He visited everyone, but kept coming back to me. Stacy and Marina let him spend the night with me Thursday. It was an immediate love match as those that were there will testify to. Andrew is ready to retire and Stacy has been holding on to him waiting for the perfect pet home for this wonderful guy-and yep, I fooled her into believing that was me! I sent Carl pictures and videos and he too was convinced that his was the dog for our pack. So, yesterday he flew to his new home. 

Hasn't been 24 hours yet (we got home at 10:00pm) and so far so good. Dusty and Jasper are wondering what is up. A lot of looking and butt sniffing going on. I expect playing will begin shortly. 

I know this is going to be hard for a lot of you who have known him for a long time, but you'll get used to it. Mr. Fabulous is now known as Ozzy. Since all of this revolved around me and my affection, I insisted that Carl pick a new name if he was going to be renamed. We have several Andrews and Andys in out lives...y'all don't need an explanation-his name is Ozzy, deal with it!!!

Stacy and Marina, I can't thank you enough for trusting the life of this precious boy to my family. He is going to have a great life with us and we are going to love every bone in his body, every hair and even the claws too. He is kissing me as I write this, I hope he is saying thank you too (and not oh no!). 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations on bringing Ozzy into your home!! I'm sure that he will be a happy little boy and when the other 2 get around to the playing, you will have a housefull of happy fluffs running around!! Love, love, love...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Didn't happen without pictures  :chili::chili: you lucky thing you. How amazing is that? 

Mmmm lots more members seem to be getting 3 lately. Is it my turn?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Awe, how sweet and how lucky you are! Congratulations


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats Laura & Carl!
So how are Dusty & Jasper accepting the new "brother?"


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congratulations Laura!! I am so happy for you and Mr. Fabulous (aka Emma's gorgeous daddy!). Sounds like a match made in heaven!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations!! Ozzy is about to live the life of leisure . Will he drink out of Dixie Cups too? I still have the picture of all the cups sitting around , in my head!! LOL! They'll all be playing and rough housing around in no time!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> Congratulations Laura!! I am so happy for you and Mr. Fabulous (aka Emma's gorgeous daddy!). Sounds like a match made in heaven!


Aww Little Emma's Daddy, How sweet.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations on the new addition to your family.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

How exciting! I don't know Ozzy, could you post pictures please?


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats!What does cat-hole think of the new addition?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Laura -- this is fabulous news. The perfect home and the perfect fluff aka Ozzy. You just know when it's meant to be. That's kind of what happened with Breeze and i just knew that we were meant to be together. 

I'm so happy for you and for Stacy and Marina because they know what a FABULOUS home Andrew -- the new Ozzy will have with you, Carl, Dusty and Jasper.

Congratulations.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Congratulations! I think it was love at first sight. For him and you. He loved you instantly and it was meant to happen. So happy for you, Laura. 

Here's a few pics from this weekend. 



















































Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well Laura you know how I feel about this. And that is *tickled pink!!* But I do have to add here, that there was one other gal that The Oz Man had eyes for besides you, Laura. And here is her pic!! Emma sends her love....

and here are a couple of other pics I took of Ozzy and his new Mama!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Well Laura you know how I feel about this. And that is *tickled pink!!* But I do have to add here, that there was one other gal that The Oz Man had eyes for besides you, Laura. And here is her pic!! Emma sends her love....
> 
> and here are a couple of other pics I took of Ozzy and his new Mama!!



Haha I love how Ozzy and Guga are staring at each other in that pic. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So cute! looks like a fun time was had by all too  Meant to be...


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Laura I am SO Happy for you and Ozzy!!! I have always loved him from the pix I've seen. I think you all are a match made in heaven and I can't wait to see more pix and videos of him. So that means you are Obi's grandma!! xoxo


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations. :chili:. I love the name Ozzy.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations, Laura, he is such a pretty little boy.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Aww congrats! I've always thought Andrew was such a cute malt!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh sounds wonderful. We only have a couple dog shows a year here. So I've never seen this dog before. What a cute boy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

How exciting! Mr Ozzy formally known as Grand Champion Andrew has his own new mommy, daddy and bros. That's a lot of testosterone in your house. It's good they have a good woman to keep them all in their place. Welcome home Ozzy!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I believe that this is Marina and Andrew! Lovely!!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats!!! What a little sweetheart! I'm so happy for all of you and love the name Ozzy!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

OMG LAURA! Congratulations! I met Andrew in Texas about three years ago and just loved him! And congratulations to him on his new home and name!


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Dear Laura and the Gang, congrats on your newest addition former Mr. Fabulous - HOW FABULOUS IS THAT?...arty:arty:

So Ozzy, eh? Like Ozzy Osbourne...:rochard:? That's what my hubby would do, lol...

Anyways, please post some fabulous pictures from your nest soon...I'm curious to hear about your two babies getting used to a new brother.

Hugs and kisses,

Katie & Charlie.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wow , what a surprise, congratulations! It will be fun to see the whole gang hanging out.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I so love a good LOVE story! . Congrats


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How wonderful! Congratulations to you - both!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sooo happy he is with you!! And just want to say - his haircut is not my fault 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Sooo happy he is with you!! And just want to say - his haircut is not my fault
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



So who gave him that haircut? Must admit he looks very different than his show coat. Probably look better if beard & ear hair longer. He is still a cutie. Is that a belly band he is wearing? My dog does not mark but wonder if I'm on borrowed time. So I want to be prepared. He still pees like a girl. Gosh I want another... Must not tell my husband ha ha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Laura - congrats on Ozzy. :chili::chili: He's so handsome. I met him a couple of times and love his looks. A lot of testosterone for sure. What's cathole's take?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats! He is adorable and lucky to have you too!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Congratulations! Anyone that gets any one of Stacy's beautiful Malts is lucky indeed-- they are so very special! Ozzy/Andrew is a great little dude, and I am sure he will fit in beautifully because he has such a wonderful temperament.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm thrilled for you, he is beautiful with or without his long coat, enjoy every moment witharty::hugging: that special little man:wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Sooo happy he is with you!! And just want to say - his haircut is not my fault
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL!


Ann Mother said:


> So who gave him that haircut? Must admit he looks very different than his show coat. Probably look better if beard & ear hair longer. He is still a cutie. Is that a belly band he is wearing? My dog does not mark but wonder if I'm on borrowed time. So I want to be prepared. He still pees like a girl. Gosh I want another... Must not tell my husband ha ha
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Intact Males that are used for breeding are often the worst markers. It should not be as much of a problem with a pet Maltese, especially if he has been fixed. 

Andrew got his haircut from his other owner. He was co-owned by MaltAngel Maltese and had been staying with her where he recently sired Bo with Leah (my CherryB's littermate). Bo is one of many kids Andrew has here on SM, including Obi, Elena, Callie, Emma, Charm and most recently Bo. 

We are happy he has retired to one of our SM family so we can continue to share in his happy life. Mr. Fabulous he is. :thumbsup:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Hooray!!! Congratulations, he is just adorable!! :wub: and I of course LOVE the name!!! Lol ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay yay yay for Ozzy (aka Andrew aka OBI's FATHER!) and for your family! I'm SO happy for you guys. Love all around. Hope he settles in well with all your boys. Can't wait to hear and see how he becomes one of your pack


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Congratulations!!! The whole story of what happened sounds soo sweet<3 :wub: can't wait to see pics of Ozzy and the pack 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Congratulations! The more, the merrier!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Sooo happy he is with you!! And just want to say - his haircut is not my fault
> 
> :smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Brick's Mom (Apr 19, 2014)

Congratulations on your newest family member. It sounds like he will have a wonderful home. 

Sandy and Brick


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

A big congrats! Break out the dixie cups!:smrofl::smrofl::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

aprilb said:


> A big congrats! Break out the dixie cups!:smrofl::smrofl::wub:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for posting the picture Aastha and Pam! Y'all should have seen him, he was ALL OVER Emma. And then when Emma wasn't around, he liked her daughter Mieka pretty good too. Not worry, he will be fixed very soon!

We are settling in very nicely. I had to go back to work today, so it is his first time without me since he walked in the hotel room last Thursday night! Literally, we have been inseparable since then. Dusty and Jasper and Ozzy pretty much ignore each other right now. Dusty is a little put out, but it takes him a while to adjust. Jasper just goes with the flow and Ozzy has this whole house to figure out. There was one staring contest between Oz and Cathole, but no interaction yet. Ozzy lived with two cats at Stacy's so he is unimpressed with his feline bro.

Carl hasn't won him over yet, he still only has eyes for me, but today may force the issue. Carl is just the guy that sleeps in bed with me and Ozzy so far. 

Thanks for your well wishes everyone, I will try to keep you updated, I am a little overwhelmed at the moment! Now, to figure out what this pile of paper on my desk is...


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Laura,

Congratulations!! It was awesome to see how Ozzy loved you right away, he is such a good boy and so handsome. Now you are Elena's grandma too. Ha! I am very happy for you and your family, can't wait to see more pictures of DJO.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a beautiful shot of you Laura w. Ozzy! Good job Beatriz!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

You look so happy with Ozzie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We gotta get a group shot with all the fluffs at home soon!
Rylee was used for breeding and was 7yr old when we got him, we got him neutered but he still marks, some days not so much others, he's terrible.. We use a belly band and most of the time it might get a tiny dribble...


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

O.........Oh yes, I am cute as a button:supacool:

Z.........Ze boys are wondering if I am the new kid on the block:rochard:

Z.........Ze girls...where are ze girls?arty:

Y.........Yes, I like my new home and my new mommy:happy dance:




:Sooo cute: C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S





*


----------

